# Getting my dog to travel in the boot!!



## Rebekahcoo (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi
I'm getting a new car at the weekend, and i really want to keep this one in good condition (or as good as possible with 2 muddy dogs travelling in it). My 3 year old JRT x Springer has always sat in the front seat, she's always had a bit of separation anxiety from me she hates travelling in the boot, she yaps and tries to jump over the back seats. Its unsafe for both of us, but her sitting next to me makes my car really dirty all the time. 
My plan is new car, new rules, I want her to start travelling in the boot, but I have no idea where to start, i know she won't like it, but I have to try. 
She is extremely easy to train, I teach her new tricks all the time, and she picks stuff up ridiculously quickly. 

I'm just looking for any tips or tricks to get her to travel happily and safely in the boot, or experiences any of you have had with getting your dogs to travel in the boot. I can't seem to find anything on google or in the dog trick books i have. 

Thanks


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I think in this situation I would train her from scratch. Will she jump in the boot willingly but only starts getting upset when you get in the front? 
If so start with practising the jumping in and out for treats, gradually increase the time she sits in the boot before she is allowed back out. Then start closing the door and letting her straight back out and build up the time. Once she's happy with that you could take a step or two away from the car before returning to reward and gradually build up to walking round to open the drivers door. Progress to sitting down, building up time, closing your door, then starting the engine, then eventually short trips round the block. 

If you try to always make sure you return to her to let her back out or reward her before she starts to get upset that will help. I reckon she won't take long to catch on if she usually responds well to training and she already enjoys going in the car. 

Maybe one of your well worn jumpers in the back will help her relax too so your scent is really close to her?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

as above - but don't forget to buy a boot guard or crate to stop her climbing over to get to you


----------



## Rebekahcoo (Apr 20, 2012)

Thankyou this is just what I was looking for, I'll give it a go and hopefully she'll pick up on it. 
She's happy to get into the boot when I'm standing right there it's literally just when I shut the boot door and get in the car and turn the engine on. So this sounds like the best way to do it... baby steps! 

Thanks again! So helpful!


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

agree with above.The gate is a necessity.I would start with the gate from the start then training.The gate will prevent seat hopping and dangerous situations in the car.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Yes, definitely get a guard or a crate or something to prevent the climbing over before you begin the training. Safety is of course the no.1 issue but it will help with the training too if trying to climb over is a complete waste of time. I did mean to put that in my original message.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Mine both have dog car seats. It keeps the car clean and they both travel better in them. My Yorkie went from being car sick to sleeping on journeys. I'm not sure how big your dog is though.


----------



## collieuk (Mar 18, 2015)

I had always had my dogs in the car with me until I got a pup 11 years ago who decided that car seat belts were great to chew! After paying for 2 new seatbelts @ a cost of £220 I decided that the boot area was a good idea. I built a crate out of plywood to fit neatly in the boot and give the dog maximum space without being able to reach the seatbelts.the box has plenty of soft comfy bedding which I can clean easily .I have used this box since then with no real problems. I think the trick is to get the dog to think that every time it goes into the boot it is going to have a good time at the end, so initially I would take your dog very short journeys to your local park or good dog walking place. I would suggest as close as possible , maybe 5 mins drive at most would be ideal at start .Definately you need to make sure your dog can't escape into the passenger area whilst driving , even if you have to use a dog cage in the boot area.
I have both my dogs in the box ever since and they actually love it ! they see it as their den and are keen to get into it . If we have a long journey to go after I let them stretch their legs and have a toilet break they are keen to get back into their "Den " .Sadly my older dog had to be put to sleep last year and after a time we found that it was time to take on another pup , the new pup was a little bit wary of the box for the first few trips but she is now keen to get in to it as she knows it means a good fun walk in the park . I would never have my dogs in the seat area of the car again , the work involved in trying to keep the seats clean and car fur free is a nightmare .Good luck with your dog I am sure your dog will get used to the new mode of transport quite fast.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Perhaps a enclosed crate in the boot with the back seats down so she can still see you and her view isnt blocked by the back seats, then over time close one up, and then the other? For me, id never travel any of mine without a full crate as if your in an accident and the side windows smash then a dog can still get out, even if you have a dog guard.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

How about a soft crate instead? That way she could still be up there with you but in the crate instead of the actual seat. I'm sure it's possible to teach her to travel in the boot but personally I'm all for picking my battles lol and in this situation would probably opt to find a way to let her travel where she's comfortable while still keeping the car clean.

Assuming you can get some sort of soft crate that can be secured in a car anyway. Know lots of people who use them while travelling but have never used them myself.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

I know it's only been a week since you posted but was wondering how you were getting on. That's assuming you have had time to begin the retraining


----------



## MrMadams (May 21, 2015)

Have you tried putting her Bed in the boot or a blanket?


----------

